# Does Kira looks skinny?



## MichaelandKira (May 29, 2011)

Hello all.
Kira is about 11 weeks old,she seems thin to me.
Been feeding her wellness puppy in the morning and some raw in the evening.

Her health certificate showed no parasites at 8 weeks.

Should I dewworm her? Have stool looks parasite free.

She loves raw fish!

Has a appetite but seems thin.
Not sure her weight as I dont even have a scale! 

Thanks Mike


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

is she from working lines? Not skinny to me...I would not deworm unless there is a known issue...

what are you feeding and how much


----------



## Chrissy_GSD (Jul 3, 2011)

She could just be a lanky puppy, like my girl was. All puppies are built differently in accordance with genetics.
If you're still unsure about it, why not take her to the vet and just get the vet to check her out


----------



## MichaelandKira (May 29, 2011)

She gets wellness puppy formula about a cup mixed with a sardine in the morning and a cup at night.
Give her raw fish in the day ,she loves that. 1 small filet.

Its really hot and humid her in South florida,so she dont like to eat much in the heat.
Also breeder did say she has working line in her history..are working line breeds skinnier?

She is going to the vet tomorrow for her second set of shots.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

She looks good, just not rolly-polly like some. She is slender, not
a deep-chested type.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think she looks great!


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree that she just looks leggy, not skinny. If you are looking for an easy way to weigh your pup and get some good training you can ask your vet if it is okay if you come in once a week or so and weigh her and give her some treats. It is a nice way to get her some good vet experiences. 

Some pet stores around here have scales too, just depends what is closer/more convenient to where you live.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

looks fine to me, but at 11 weeks, I'd probably still be feeding her 3x a day.


----------

